# Naming your Betta fish:



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

So, I thought I could make a thread about this. I haven't seen one yet, and I'm always one for firsts! :lol:

A lot of people have difficulties naming their new pet Betta. Maybe they don't know what to "look" for when naming them, i.e their personality, colours etc. Or maybe they just lack imagination! :lol:

So, what _do_ you look for when naming a Betta fish? :roll:

*- Personality. *

Names that depict their personality include:

_Shy:_

Casper
Ghost
Whisper
Daisy
etc etc
Omega
Shadow
Yuuta (Japanese for distant)

_Angry/Aggressive:_

Alpha
Brutus
Fantasma
Husker
Jaws
Jericho
Kaida (Little dragon)

_Graceful/Friendly:_

Angel
Feather
Jasmine
Honoka (Harmony in Japanese)
etc etc


If you are looking to name your Betta after their personality, you would choose a name that "fits" under that category.

_*E.G - An aggressive Betta would have a masculine name, such as "Bully" or "Spike". A shy Betta - "Casper" or "Ghost". A friendly Betta - "Angel" or "Grace" etc. Each personality generally depicts a masculine or femininity.*_

*- Colours.*

_A lot Betta owners like to name their Betta after their colours. Names and colours could include:_

*Red - * 

Red
Lava
Flame/Flames
Cherry
Love (or 'Ai' in Japanese)
Akane (Deep red in Japanese)
Ruby
Whero (Red in Te Reo)
Aka (Red in Japanese)
Rot (red in Deutsche)
красный (Red in Russian)

*Blue - *

Sky
Kikorangi (Blue in Te Reo)
ao (Blue in Japanese)
синий (Blue in Russian)
blau (Blue in Deutsche)
dunkel-blau (Dark Blue in Deutsche)

*Green -*

Emerald
Leaf
Kakariki (Green in Te Reo)
Maota (Light green in Te Reo)
Midori (Green in Japanese)
Kimidori (Light green in Japanese)
grün (Green in Deutsche)
türkis (Turquoise in Deutsche)
зелёный (Green in Russian)
голубой (Light blue in Russian)

*Purple/pink -*

Tawa (Purple in Te Reo)
Poroporo (Purple in Te Reo)
Mawhero (Pink in Te Reo)
Murasaki (Purple in Japanese)
Momorio (Pink in Japanese)
Rosa (Pink in Deutsche)
Violett (Violet in Deutsche)
Lila (Lillac/Mauve in Deutsche)
розовый (Pink in Russian)
фиолетовый (Purple in Russian)
Grape
Barney

_For marbled or multi-coloured Betta, there is endless possibilities :roll:_


Spot
Marble
Stripy
Picasso
Donnie

*Also, a lot of owners like to name their Betta after icons, role-models, family members, artists etc!*

_*Key things to help you for when naming your Betta:*_

-Colour
-Personality
-Fin Type
-Time you begun ownership
-Things you like 


That is all from me for now! Sorry if this doesn't make sense at all. :roll:;-)


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Also, these websites are very good for names!

http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/namelists/a/namesfish.htm
http://www.behindthename.com/names/usage/japanese

or you can simply google "names"


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Lots of ideas here! I've thought of "Lotus" for a pink fish because lotus flowers are pink, or Winter for a white fish... Stella for a very pretty and elegant female.  I'm in the process of creating a long list of possible names for my sorority!


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

When I'm naming my fish I usually wait a few days & their names kind of come naturally for me.

I named Goblin when I was talking to him and he was being a little booger, so I called him a little Goblin.
My other names kind of stuck with the G letter. Golem is a black CT, and whenever I think of a Golem I think of a stone golem. So he is kinda like a stone.
My moss balls were just 2 more G words. Gremlin and Gargoyle.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks all 

I was going to write more names, but I ran out of time! I have *lots* of ideas, just not enough time to write them!

@AyalaCookiejar - Be sure to post your names up here! I'm sure we would all LOVE love love to see them 

@xjenuhfur - I love the names you've chosen! They are too cute! And I agree, some names just "come naturally" with a with! It's almost as if they're destined to me called it!


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I might have to ask you to help me name my female. If I can ever manage to snap a photo of her, lol! Those are all good names.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Nevermind, I think I found my name. Behindthename almost immediately gave me the perfect name for my female who has been awaiting her name. She shall be Akane. It is the name of a character from a comic that I love and it also means deep red. Akane is a red female, so it fits. :-D


----------



## angelfish11788 (Dec 16, 2012)

Great thread. I usually don't name fish unless they have personality. I have several large aquariums but only few names


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I name mine. I think fish deserve names just like dogs and cats usually get names. However, I had a cat once that my boyfriends little brother and his mom named Rocky but I called him kitty... They named him that because we found him in a big pile of rocks but I just didn't think the name fit him, so I usually called him kitty or Balboa. Everyone knew who I was talking about when I said "my kitty" haha.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

The naming process is usually what determine which fish I'll take home. I'll look over the shelf, be pulled to a specific betta, look at them straight on and I know their name. My years as a fictional writer (hobby only) finally pay off xD.


----------



## angelfish11788 (Dec 16, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> The naming process is usually what determine which fish I'll take home. I'll look over the shelf, be pulled to a specific betta, look at them straight on and I know their name. My years as a fictional writer (hobby only) finally pay off xD.


Not to go OT. But I was majoring in English because I wanted to become a writer. Still write but changed it to psychology. I usually name them off the wall names as you see in my sig.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

My current naming theme, which has seemed to stuck, is Japanese names and Anime Characters.  I get to know them, their personality etc, and name accordingly


----------



## halfmoonbetta77 (Dec 29, 2012)

When ever I think of a name i always try to make it ironic or funny.  Such as my betta i called him mushu. In china Mushu is a dish, and fish is a food. So mushu fish kinda silly but I like it.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol cute! I called one of my fish cake once. xD


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

I've had three. First was a turquoise one named...wait for it- Turk. Then my second one was more of a royal blue, and I called him... Azul (Spanish for blue). Our current one, he is red cambodian, and I initially considered carrying on the color-inspired theme with Carmine, Adama, or Rojo, but I noticed his coloring really reminded me of a sci-fi show character I love, so Ka D'Argo he is!


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Cute!  I love sci-fi!


----------



## Kiyi (Dec 5, 2012)

My Betta is named Spider. 

Well, his name is actually Shane, because it just seemed to fit, but I later realized he was a little spider, haha. (Cashier dropped him on the floor when she was putting him in a bag!) Spider is more of a nickname. Plus he has a poster of Spider-man above his tank.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Cute. Is he the Betta in your signature? If so, he has basically the colours of Spider-man! I love his nickname! Also, where did you get your signature picture from?!

And sigh. Some fish store workers can be so reckless... I seen one drop FOUR fish one after the other once. -_-


----------



## Kiyi (Dec 5, 2012)

Yep, that's him. :3
Red, with navy/baby blue scales. Hehe, he was peachy brown when I bought him, so I had no idea he'd match Spider-man so well. xD

I drew the picture myself, on Photoshop, because my phones takes crappy pictures and doesn't capture his pretty scales.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

It's so pretty! You could probably make comission on them! Or atleast people would loooove them, if that's what you'd want to do! I wish I could do them


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Can't think of a name for this guy he's has blue eyes


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

We have some weirdo names for our pets.
For a while, we were naming on color, that's how Jade got her name.
Mikel named Mushu, because we were originally told that he's a dragonscale.
Archipelago and Skerries are types of islands.

We have a woolly little rabbit named Swiffer, because he looks like a duster.
Our cats were No-More, and No-Less. Because there's 2 of them, no more, no less.

My platy is "Badnana", because she's a bumblebee and looks like a rotten banana.
My guppy is Squish, because my fiance thought that he'd squished her when she was a baby, until we found out that she always looks like that. lol

Long story short, names can come from all sorts of things.

Another shy name "Peek-a-Boo", that's what my piranha's name was.


----------



## mrmujtaba07 (Jun 16, 2020)

I call my own betta fish jack, bell, and neno
i got a lot of nice suggestions here https://mrfishkeeper.com/betta-fish-names/


----------

